# ToCA Race Driver 3 bei Steam - Registry error



## exoRR (2. Mai 2010)

Hi,
ich hab mir dieses Wochenende das Codemasters Racing Pack gegönnt. Vier der Spiele laden noch, Race Driver 3 ist zwar fertig, funktioniert aber nicht. Wenn ich es starte kommt die Meldung "Registry Error, please Check Installation". Google spuckt nur das aus und mit meinen Englisch- und Registrykentnissen komme ich da auch nicht weiter.
Kann mir jemand genauer erklären was zu tun ist?

vielen Dank schon mal

Gruß
exoRR


----------



## Gateway (2. Mai 2010)

Na toll hoffenltich ist das bei mir nicht so, lade gerade fertig. Mal sehen was bei mir damit ist.


----------



## Gateway (2. Mai 2010)

So fertig klappt einwandfrei bei mir.


----------



## exoRR (2. Mai 2010)

Beim ersten Start oder mit der englischen Anleitung?


----------



## RedoX (3. Mai 2010)

Die anderen Spiele leufen? Einfach mal probieren also die Lokalen Daten löschen und neu installieren. Hilft oft Wunder


----------



## Naumo (3. Mai 2010)

bei mir geht Fuel nicht.. kein cd-key 
was is da los?


----------



## RedoX (4. Mai 2010)

Ist normal, steht übrigens auch dort beim Pack: 


> Hinweis: NOTE: We have temporarily run out of game keys for FUEL and more have been requested. You can still purchase the game and when we have more keys, FUEL will unlock for you automatically. Our apologies!



Naja, wie auch immer, hab das Pack natürlich auch gekauft und muss sagen, das Angebot ist einfach unschlagbar, im Einzelhandel hätte ich dafür über 200Fr. bezahlt xD

Zum GLück war GW auch noch grad günstiger.

Aber wie auch immer zum Key Problem zurück, da hilft nur abwarten, Tee Trinken und Grid Zocken 

Solltest mal ins Ofizielle Steamforum schauen, wie die Leute dort drauf sind is schlimm, des fängt bei "Sch** Steam gib uns Codes" über "Gib uns unser Geld zurück ich will zocken..." (und das bei 2€...) bis zu Mordrohungen usw. also irgendwie hab ich gemeint das wären die Shooter die agressionen hervorrufen, aber offenbar sind es die Racer


----------



## Gateway (4. Mai 2010)

Habe auch das Key Problem mit Fuel, mal sehen wann das Spiel freigeschaltet wird.


----------



## Naumo (4. Mai 2010)

jo denke auch mal warten und weiter schauen! sind ja genug spiele in dem pack


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (4. Mai 2010)

Gateway schrieb:


> Habe auch das Key Problem mit Fuel, mal sehen wann das Spiel freigeschaltet wird.


hoffentlich bald

das Problem haben wohl sehr viele


----------



## RedoX (4. Mai 2010)

Das Problem haben alle, die FUEL nach Freitagabend 5Uhr gekauft haben, da dann die Codes ausgegangen sind... 

Mittlerweile sind die Codes btw. wieder da! Wer's also noch nicht probiert hat, es geht wieder! xD


----------



## Naumo (5. Mai 2010)

also ich bestätige dass jetzt fuel auch geht! codes sind da


----------



## exoRR (14. Mai 2010)

Jo bei mir auch, und Race Driver 3 plötzlich auch^^. Ich habe nichts gemacht, auf einmal gings.
Naja, dann bis zum nächsten Problem


----------

